# Mentioned on BBC Website



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi,

Not sure if this is covered anywhere else, but the BBC have an article on IVF abroad and FF is mentioned in the article.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5316100.stm

Extract from BBC article "On the web there's a site called fertility friends.co.uk and there was a thread on there for "Abroadies", as they call it"

Cheers

MP

/links


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

A good read, is it you by any chance? (particularily liked the bit about giving the HFEA the two fingers  !!!).  Fingers crossed that it works!
D x


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

good article - wonder who it was and if it was successful for them? would be great to find out more!

Schmoo x


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello,

Guilty as charged.....it was me in the article, and I'm now 21 weeks pregnant with twins - my visit to LA was way back in July. I feel a bit guilty about the HFEA comment, but the journalist phoned me at 2am LA time and I was a bit crotchety! Some of the HFEA 'policies' do annoy me a bit though, like SET. I am still firmly against single embryo transfer if you have had multiple fails, or in my case, have a thin womb lining which results in a five fold reduction in the embryos implanting. The fact that (all going well) I have my 'family' in one go is one of the best things that could happen - in my view. This was our *last* attempt. Although I had 4 embryos implanted (I wanted 5 and they refused, they wanted to transfer 3) the clinic spelled out the risks of a quadruplet, triplet and twin birth and we had opted for selective reduction had all 4 implanted. (I dreaded having to do that, but the decision was taken out of our hands).

The care we received at SIRM was amazing, and I had my best cycle BY FAR out there, but it is now tinged with sadness as unfortunately our consultant was killed in a car crash 3 weeks ago, he will be sorely missed. I had hoped to take the twins out there for the reunion they have every year to say thanks.

If I'm being honest my DH and I still feel the pain of our infertility, it hasn't left us now, perhaps it will get better in time. My DH still sees pregnant women on TV and throws insults at them , he admits he is still very bitter that we had to go through that period of our lives. I don't want to cause offence and people reading this might think 'at least you got pregnant'. I watch the Robert Winston documentary's and cry at the injustice of it all, and realise that I'm watching our story, and everyone's on here's story every week, and its heartbreaking, I want positive results for all of us. 

Good luck to all of you with your treatment, I remember all too vividly scanning these pages daily before we decided to go to LA. It was thanks to this site and the girls on here that we got the courage to bite the bullet and go abroad, and I will be eternally grateful for the support I received.

Yvonne x


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

That is great news Yvonne, stories like yours get the rest of us through those dark moments.  Sending you lots of baby dust for a healthy and happy pregnancy .
Dippy x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well Done Yvonne! 
Nice to get a 'realistic' story out there (and a mention for FF!  )



> If I'm being honest my DH and I still feel the pain of our infertility, it hasn't left us now, perhaps it will get better in time. My DH still sees pregnant women on TV and throws insults at them , he admits he is still very bitter that we had to go through that period of our lives. I don't want to cause offence and people reading this might think 'at least you got pregnant'.


All the years of pain and suffering don't disappear overnight - I think some people forget that at times. 
I'm still jealous of those who fall pregnant at the drop of a hat and have smooth uneventful pregnancies - guess thats human nature.

Enjoy your pregnancy and well done again!

Deb


----------

